# NOVA 46000 Comet II Midi Wood Lathe



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

I am looking at purchasing a small wood lathe in the next couple of months and I am wondering if anyone has had some experience with the Nova comet.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

My first good lathe was the original Nova Comet. It was fantastic and I kept it for about 10 years or more. Liked it so much I bought the Nova 3000 as my next lathe. I looked very hard at that lathe when I decided to buy another mini for my traveling lathe. I ended up buying the Delta 46-700. Both lathes have things I liked but I had turned on the Delta and like it so I went that way. Nova makes a good product and you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I just purchased one for my daughter; only have it just unpacked it (I have the Nova 1624 myself).

Seems to be real nice just turning it on. It does take about 15 minutes for the motor to break in properly (as per instructions). Speed is control is smooth and easy and all controls are on the right hand side of the lathe out of the line of fire.

My initial observations.
Belt is easily accessible from the front (three position pulley); even the $650+ competitor has a three position. Speed range in each setting is appropriate 250-800, 800-1800, 1400-4000. Speeds are “about” you can download the manual for accurate ranges, I’m too lazy to go to the shop and check. I see no need to change the belt setting with a project; ranges cover Low - large bowls, Medium – smaller bowls or items, High - spindles under 2”.

Lock for belt cover is a “key” but can be opened with anything. A simple knob (like on a cook top) would have been better I think.

Handwheel comes predrilled for adding larger wooden face which I will let my daughter do to suit herself.

Tailstock looks wimpy in photos but is very solid, they should have taken a photo from the left angle instead of straight on side. The locking mechanism for the tailstock is at the end for easy access instead of on the back side as some are.

They state 2.5” quill travel but is really about 1.75”. Doesn’t really matter at all unless you are drilling. Even with drilling you have to move the tailstock if over a couple of inches so you just have to move it a little more often. Won’t help now but if they had made the slot for the guide pin/quill lock longer it would solve the problem (it would have been just as easy to cut the slot a couple of inches longer to start with).

Has the spindle lock/indexing pin at the top rear of the headstock but I have had my 1624 three years and never used the spindle lock anyway. I will drill through the hand wheel to accept the knockout rod as the handwheel on the 1624 is. I always use this to remove a chuck/faceplate if necessary instead of the spindle lock.

There are two listings on Amazon so if you go there make sure you go to the one with the LO. The 4600LO is $378 w/attachment and free shipping, regular $499 with no attachment. I think the LO means limited offer. Was listed at the Nova service center site for $415.


----------



## gproch (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks John and NCPaladin. I think I will go ahead and purchase the Nova. I originally was going to purchase it last week, but because I hesitated, I missed out on the limited offer. It is currently not available, but it looks like amazon is putting on back order, so hopefully it will not be too long. Again, thanks

George


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is the link to the service center. They are new there also with their special (415) but probably not free shipping like Amazon had. Doesn't hurt to ask....
http://novatoolsusa.com/Woodturning-Lathes_c2.htm


----------

